
Quirks of C - signa11
https://gist.github.com/zneak/5ccbe684e6e56a7df8815c3486568f01
======
signa11
on similar lines, i find this
[http://jroweboy.github.io/c/asm/2015/01/26/when-is-main-
not-...](http://jroweboy.github.io/c/asm/2015/01/26/when-is-main-not-a-
function.html) quite entertaining !

